# who staked the other vamp counts!?!



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

So whats the deal here? You go on the store website and they dont sell any other vamp counts anymore. Its all the new Von Carstines and bog standard blokes. Lemians, Strigoi and Necrarchs are absent completely. I havent heard anything about them being phased out? Am i wrong? I havent read the new rule book but please someone tell me they arent gone for good and they are just re-vamping the models??


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Now you have bloodlines, which you purchase for your vampires. Each one has a variety of effects but you can mix and match them


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Wow doesnt that sound great. Gotta hand it to GW they've got the whole 'Make good models but fuck up the simple stuff like rules' strategy down to a T. Hurray for Downward Spirals.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i love teh strogoi model.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

pls tell me theyre not getting rid of blood dragons?!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

They're all still in there. The emphasis is on making your own specific vampire, as opposed to a generic one of a bloodline. You can buy abilities that are identical to a Blood Dragon's in the previous version, a Strigoi, or Lahmeian... and you're free to mix and match to create a unique individual, which every vampire lord ought to be, I think.


----------

